# I need a Special Chair or Something



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, everyone, I don't even know if this exists.....

I recently tore my meniscus and still need to work. In my world of faux, I frequently have to do touch ups for my customers which means a lot of dings and such near the floor. I cannot kneel on my left knee, and it is difficult to do the job on one knee and I also cannot just scooch from one ding to the next on my knees. What I need is maybe a chair or better still a skateboard like thing that rolls and is low to the ground.

Or does anyone have a better idea?? 

I am trying to take care of one of my commercial clients and am physically having a very difficult go of it. (And my sometime helper is out of town.)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I too am having issues with my left knee - the one I kneel on. Besides ice, meds, a brace, and knee pad, kneeling on it is HELL!

I am using a 3 gallon paste bucket (similar but shorter than a fiver) to sit on, BUT it ain't low enough nor does it roll with me. 

When I brought this subject up about a month ago oldpaintdoc mentioned there were mechanics stools at Harbor Freight. They gots dem wheel thingies on 'em.

Peruse these to see if they be helpful.

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=mechanics stool


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe that mechanics chair would work, the creeper might be too low. Might not be able to get up off of it without embarrassing myself, hehe. It sucks getting old.
I'm going to check it out we have a Harbor Freight not too far. Thanks, Bill.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

A step up perry.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Chris/RCP has posted these before
*http://www.racatac.com/index.html*


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I used a furniture moving dolly. Just screwed a carpet covered piece of plywood over it and it worked great. Was able to keep my bad leg out straight or slightly bent. Worked great on carpet also. Just look out for electrical cords.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, the racatrac is the bomb, with the chest support, it makes it easy to take the pressure off your knees and lower back and lean forward and have both hands free.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I had a meniscus tear/ scope
use to get up, works well on 8' ceilings and folds away to nothing in the truck. My fav get on upper. 

I have the12" and the 2 step.
Google E-z foldz got mine at Bed bath & Beyond


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> Yep, the racatrac is the bomb, with the chest support, it makes it easy to take the pressure off your knees and lower back and lean forward and have both hands free.



I'd forgotten about that, Chris. thanks.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I need something that will fit WITH me and a ladder and a waste bucket in a tiled floor 3 x 4 powder with a pedestal sink. not even enough room to swing a dead cat, let alone sit on something that ain't porcelain.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

RCP said:


> Yep, the racatrac is the bomb, with the chest support, it makes it easy to take the pressure off your knees and lower back and lean forward and have both hands free.



Ok , this looks awesome. I already finished this job,took twice as long,my knee is killing me. It looks like they really did model this after a skateboard. I am getting this! Thanks!!


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Chris/RCP has posted these before
> *http://www.racatac.com/index.html*


that would make a nice prop in the **** industry.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I too am having issues with my left knee - the one I kneel on. Besides ice, meds, a brace, and knee pad, kneeling on it is HELL!
> 
> I am using a 3 gallon paste bucket (similar but shorter than a fiver) to sit on, BUT it ain't low enough nor does it roll with me.
> 
> ...


So Bill, I'm guessing you never considered my suggestion? :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> So Bill, I'm guessing you never considered my suggestion? :whistling2:


sure, that's my bar-hopping rig.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> sure, that's my bar-hopping rig.


More like bar hobbling.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> More like bar hobbling.


they don't call it a pub CRAWL for nuthin.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We had one big commercial job where I started having such knee trouble that I switched to using a mechanic's creeper stool. I learned an important lesson: some types of self-leveling concrete stay soft enough that the wheels of a mechanic's creeper stool will leave tracks.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your help. I showed this to a friend of mine and he thinks all it needs to pimp it out is a cup holder and an ashtray.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> Thanks to everyone for your help. I showed this to a friend of mine and he thinks all it needs to pimp it out is a cup holder and an ashtray.


whats a pimp ?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

This past couple of weeks have been not so good on the knees. I have to get on my knees a lot as I have to apply prep coat and then trim, smooth, and wash every strip at the base. I wouldn't be surprised if I was actually kneeling more often papering than if I were painting. NOT to diminish how you all beat up your knees. 

I tried a modified bend/squat, which was almost OK for the cutting in the prep coat, and I tried various sitting positions and resting my chest on something, but nothing feels "right" except for kneeling. So now I'm thinking of some kind of pad that will strap on below the knee so my knee will not hit the floor.

And as I mentioned before, in tight areas like a small powder, another apparatus just wouldn't fit.

Any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> This past couple of weeks have been not so good on the knees. I have to get on my knees a lot as I have to apply prep coat and then trim, smooth, and wash every strip at the base. I wouldn't be surprised if I was actually kneeling more often papering than if I were painting. NOT to diminish how you all beat up your knees.
> 
> I tried a modified bend/squat, which was almost OK for the cutting in the prep coat, and I tried various sitting positions and resting my chest on something, but nothing feels "right" except for kneeling. So now I'm thinking of some kind of pad that will strap on below the knee so my knee will not hit the floor.
> 
> ...


How bout a catchers chest protector ? just strap it on a little lower !


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000COC67E/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=15684181&s=automotive"]







[/ame]This might work, called a creeper seat. There are elastic bandages for the knee that have a gel type insert.


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

daArch said:


> This past couple of weeks have been not so good on the knees. I have to get on my knees a lot as I have to apply prep coat and then trim, smooth, and wash every strip at the base. I wouldn't be surprised if I was actually kneeling more often papering than if I were painting. NOT to diminish how you all beat up your knees.
> 
> I tried a modified bend/squat, which was almost OK for the cutting in the prep coat, and I tried various sitting positions and resting my chest on something, but nothing feels "right" except for kneeling. So now I'm thinking of some kind of pad that will strap on below the knee so my knee will not hit the floor.
> 
> ...


Have you heard of Armed Workwear Pants?These pants are the only ones I wear anymore.They have pockets at the knees that hold a removable pad.I double up the pads in mine.when I kneel my knee usually wants to sit on the lower right corner of the pad so as I take a knee I hold the pad over to the right with my hand.These are also the most comfortable whites I have ever worn.I can see myself never going back to dickies or any other paint store whites.Search them out,may also check out blaklader pants.I have not tried them yet but I might just to compare


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

daArch,reading scotiadawgs post rang a bell in my noggin.When my kids played little league the catchers would wear this wedge shaped pad behind their knee so that when they squated It would support them.I would say it 2.5'' at the thick end and 1'' at the other. I dont remember the strap system but maybe it could be worn on the front with the thick end down at the top of the shin?Maybe they were called kneesavers?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

All the floor guys are crazy about pro knees. I haven't gone for them yet, but am seriously considering a pair. Don't know if they would solve your knee problem though. 

http://proknee.com/


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

nogg said:


> daArch,reading scotiadawgs post rang a bell in my noggin.When my kids played little league the catchers would wear this wedge shaped pad behind their knee so that when they squated It would support them.I would say it 2.5'' at the thick end and 1'' at the other. I dont remember the strap system but maybe it could be worn on the front with the thick end down at the top of the shin?Maybe they were called kneesavers?


We're on similar wavelengths. I was thinking about some sort of wedge strapped to your shin that would support your leg, but actually keep your knee slightly off the floor. Today there is also another thread about foot pain with a similar solution.


----------



## Handywoman (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm late to this discussion, but I use the Garden Hopper for baseboards (in addition to gardening!).

Garden Hopper


----------

